# Wetumpka, AL, F, 2-3, HW+



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I recevied an email from the director of the Elmore county shelter yesterday. They have a beautiful b/t female that is calm and very sweet (I saw her a week ago) that is HW +. She came in as a stray and no one has claimed her.



> Quote:We have this lovely lady, about two-three years old, very sweet, seems fine with everything and heartworm positive. She moves wonderfully. Any good rescues to help?


Rea D. Cord, CAWA

Director

Humane Society of Elmore County, Inc.

255 Central Plank Road

Wetumpka, AL 36092

Ph: 334-567-3377

Fax: 334-567-8774

Email: [email protected]

Website: http://www.elmorehumane.com


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Sorry if the pics are too large, i'm getting ready for work and wanted to put her out there before I go. I emailed Rea to ask her if there is a pull fee, how much, and when she needs an answer by. They were pretty full up there last Saturday. Shelter is closed on Sundays.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I knew there was another pic, just copied the wrong link. Duh!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

she looks well care for. No collar, no chip, no tatoo? Hopefully her owner will find her fast, very pretty girl.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Her holding time is up, I think she came in on the 21st, I took a pic of her cage card. No chip, no tattoo. Nobody has called.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! She is gorgeous! I hope someone can help this poor girl.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

bump


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

evening bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

morning bump


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I think this one is being worked on but until I get confirmation she's gone I'll keep bumping.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

PLEASE, someone----this one is a beauty !!


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Bump for the Elmore County girl


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

She looks a lot like Carabell. Hmm. Bump for the neighboring county dog.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I just called and talked with Meagan. She said this girl is SWEET! She thought maybe a Rescue was considering her, but could not give me anything definite? Does anyone know what is going on with this girl?? Dawn, are you pulling her???? Or do you know who might be?


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I called the shelter and they said that she went to rescue earlier today


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Woo hoo! No it wasn't me.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

YEAH!


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

She was actually adopted







Even better!


----------

